# How many miles do you have?



## bferrissuvwaudi (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm just interested in how many miles are all the w8's pushing out there. Also if you had any problems or are you pretty trouble free.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (bferrissuvwaudi)*

approx. 7000 fun filled trouble free miles......
none of which were put on over the posted speed limit!!!!!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (zedbyers)*

8200 miles today. Right fog light replaced due to a little condensation. That's it.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (VWGUY4EVER)*

12,780 wonderful, fast, trouble-free miles so far.
Had small squeak coming from right front wheel - determined to be from slightly warped front rotor (no surprise considering my hard driving, and the large amount of rain and standing water we get down here in Florida)...had BOTH front rotors and pads changed under warranty at 10K service, along with all 8 coil packs (never had a failure, but VW was prepared finally for the preventative recall and the dealer threw that in too).


----------



## WVWLP7V (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (bferrissuvwaudi)*

17,000 since Dec 2002. No problems...yet.


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (WVWLP7V)*

23000 miles so far, nothing is wrong with engine and trans, but got some problems with little things like headlights and tail lights.
overall, this ride kick @$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (bferrissuvwaudi)*

7900 miles since mid-August. Zero issue's so far except that it's difficult to keep the speeds down.








Modified this as the miles continue to roll on. Just a few rattles have appeared in what seems to be the front passenger seat area. Haven't figured out the cause yet. Otherwise, 0 issues. 


_Modified by bk3104 at 6:59 AM 11-5-2003_


----------



## VWW8-03 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How many miles do you have? (bferrissuvwaudi)*

34000 relatively trouble-free miles on the '03. ECM has been re-flashed twice, which improved throttle tip-in, and it seems alittle stronger in the midrange. speeding is definitely an issue, but the car is quite stealthy.


----------

